# Looking for some CDs with fast rythms



## ajor (May 14, 2011)

Hello !

Do you know some classical music selection of fast rythms?

For exemple a CD that includes Rossini Guillaume Tell, Beethoven n°9, etc...

Thanks in advance for your help

Ant.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Fast...Bach's Italian Concerto third mvt. by Glenn Gould comes to mind...


----------



## elektra (May 26, 2011)

Prokofiev's Piano Sonata No.7. Try the final movement. It is maked 'precipitato' and will have you on the edge of your seat.


----------

